# Playback failed. No audio/video data packets received from server SOLVED!!



## xrism

Its just a loose cable. The 10 inch cable that goes from your HD-DVR to the little adapter box that has the ethernet cable and is attached to the cable from the wall. That small cable is loose. Tighten the end that attaches to the small adapter box. The part with the rubber sleave should be tight and not twist at all. After you tighten, you will see the power and th network light stay a solid green. Its good to tighten the same on all boxes.

I was troubleshooting for hours, reboot, reset, manual IP programming. All it was was a loose cable. Goes to show that you have to do the basics before anything.


----------



## mannm80

xrism said:


> Its just a loose cable. The 10 inch cable that goes from your HD-DVR to the little adapter box that has the ethernet cable and is attached to the cable from the wall. That small cable is loose. Tighten the end that attaches to the small adapter box. The part with the rubber sleave should be tight and not twist at all. After you tighten, you will see the power and th network light stay a solid green. Its good to tighten the same on all boxes.
> 
> I was troubleshooting for hours, reboot, reset, manual IP programming. All it was was a loose cable. Goes to show that you have to do the basics before anything.


----------



## mannm80

I found it was a different problem. The DVR (HR24-100) that gave me this problem was not connected by ethernet cable (i.e., there was no DECA involved). It was a problem with the DVR itself. I switched it to a different room and connected the coax cable. The problem persisted. The unit had to be replaced.


----------

